# Starting an Online Clothing Business



## dimdum (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi there!

It was great to come this forum after so many days of looking to find a good answer, so maybe with all your knowledge and experience combined you can enlighten me.  Im a Filipino citizen working as a Designer for 2 years (and 1 month..to be exact) in an small Ad Agency.. me and my wife are planning to start an online clothing business, nothing too fancy, just to make a little bit of money. Im seeing a lot of small clothing shops around our area in bur dubai but they cant give me a proper answer how they do it step by step . I have been reading a lot over the past months on how things work here, I have also been reading articles on getting sponsorships, do's and donts etc etc to get an idea. However I have some few noob questions to which I don’t seem too sure of the answer:

1. We're sourcing a clothing supplier in China for our product or buying clothes online (amazon or direct shops abroad) and sell it here..will there be a problem in delivering it here? 

2. Do we still need a license or sponsorship? since its just an online business.

I'll be glad if you could give me some tips or step by step guide..how to start that kind of business here in Dubai.


Regards!


----------

